# Clutch line replacement....



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a braided/SS clutch line for the LS2/M6 combo? I've tried searching numerous performance sites, vendors, forums etc... and have come up short. Am I not able to see the forest for the sake of the tree's? lol. 

The reason I ask is because the concensus seems to be that the replacement of the OEM clutch line, with a braided/SS line greatly improves clutch effort/feel. Anyone have first hand experience on this, and/or is able to point me towards someone that sells these?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My local NAPA store makes up custom braided SS lines. Take in the old line and they use it to make a new one.
Never heard of anyone replacing thiers before.


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

I ordered mine from classic tube yesterday.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Stevo said:


> I ordered mine from classic tube yesterday.


I ordered mine from Classic Tubes too. Very, very nice quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry can help for a place to get on if you where in AU that would be different
get a remote bleeder while you are at it makes bleeding the clutch alot easier


----------

